
Computer Scientists Demonstrate the Potential for Faking Video - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/07/14/537154304/computer-scientists-demonstrate-the-potential-for-faking-video
======
oblib
Max Headroom finally got an upgrade.

